# Halloween Horse Show: Costume Ideas Needed!



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello everyone. I know Halloween is still a little bit away, but I need some really good costume ideas to totally _wow_ the judges in the annual Halloween show. Trust me, the people can get pretty creative out there! Last year Buddy was Harry Trotter. Now I need an amazing idea for this year! Any help? All I have so far is a poodle, which I think is pretty cute. Thanks in advance


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Dorothy and Toto:










Angel:










Clown:


----------



## TBrider (Aug 6, 2012)

You and your horse should be the incredible flash. You could gallop around!


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm afraid we are only allowed to walk, but I like the idea


----------

